# Litchfield Stage 5 to be renamed stage Veyron



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Well almost.

Am working on the 0-60 of 2.5, but this evening managed 2.65. Managed to beat the official Veyron time to 100 at 5.8 seconds with a 5.56!

No one foot roll-out.

Done in automatic mode with launch control on.

This time just me in the car but a full tank of fuel, in full road trim with mpss road tyres etc.

Am gobsmacked.

Will post vbox graph as soon as I figure it out.

Should point out, this was one run, not several to achieve the best time. My only shot at it, as my friend didn't have time to hang around whilst I used his land. Sadly not room to to get to 130 and am not prepared to do that on the public highway.

Massive thank you to Iain Litchfield for giving me the Veyron performance I was after, even if soon after 100 the veyron would leave me for dead! A veritable performance bargain.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I need that performance in my life.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well done Adam! Also massive respect to you on doing the test on private land!

:bowdown1:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

JamieP said:


> I need that performance in my life.


I feel a queue forming! :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

moved graph to first post.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

the second line is the height. As with the other test this was downhill, but the drop is 1.2m in 146, so under 1%.

I am told this is well under the 3% that is considered acceptable for the numbers to be utilised on nagtroc.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very impressive Adam, particularly when you consider we are talking modified performance bought with sensible money, ie, less than 25% of the value of a GT-R 2nd hand.

You could buy a 2nd hand one and have this for less than the cost of a new one.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Very impressive :clap:

Now i just need my numbers to come in on the euromillions tonight and i'll be giving Iain a ring in the morning.


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Crickey!

Results like this may tempt me out of my 996 turbo even quicker!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome results.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

very impressive... as a matter of interest, has anyone done similar tests in a stage 4 car?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adam, that is just awesome, congrats, i can see a few of us now thinking we have to have stage 5 in our lives !!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice result!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

grahamc said:


> very impressive... as a matter of interest, has anyone done similar tests in a stage 4 car?


Yes, i have time of 6.6 0-100, so a big difference !


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Very impressive :clap:
> 
> Now i just need my numbers to come in on the euromillions tonight and i'll be giving Iain a ring in the morning.


Me to lol

Adam that thing flys mate it must feel epic?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

All praise the Litchfield wizardry...cracking result!


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Getting me excited to turn my boost up soon.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

JamieP said:


> I need that performance in my life.


Yep, when I said Stage 4 was enough, I think I was just lying to myself... ****ing cars!



Ryan.g said:


> Getting me excited to turn my boost up soon.


Do it... You've got the turbos to do it, and the perfect gear changes


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Next stop rods, faster spool, and another 40 or so bhp with any luck. Don't need it but why not!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Yes, i have time of 6.6 0-100, so a big difference !


Impressive!! Got to be able to beat that 



Ryan.g said:


> Getting me excited to turn my boost up soon.


Go on then....



Johnny G said:


> Yep, when I said Stage 4 was enough, I think I was just lying to myself... ****ing cars!
> 
> 
> Do it... You've got the turbos to do it, and the perfect gear changes


Go on then....


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Not time for Syvecs now, Adam?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome result Adam. I'm very jealous :chuckle:

Enjoy and stay safe :smokin:


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Awesome! Do you think a pre 2011 could do this with 2012 gearbox software and stage 5? As it seems the 2011> launch far better.

Great result Adam.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

willgts said:


> Awesome! Do you think a pre 2011 could do this with 2012 gearbox software and stage 5? As it seems the 2011> launch far better.
> 
> Great result Adam.


Yes I do.

Iain tells me they are exactly the same once re flashed.

As for me, am avoiding syvecs as long as I can hold out.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Adam it must be time to come out and play with the rest of us. How about adding your name to the list @ http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169988-drag-racing-2013-a.html



.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Very impressive. Congrats! If that is stock traction control then would imagine with it tweaked then you are already sitting in a faster car then even those figures show!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

gratz on 2.65 secs to 60.......


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Next stop rods, faster spool, and another 40 or so bhp with any luck. Don't need it but why not!


It would be rude not to:chuckle::chuckle: great results by the way.

Get your name down for the day on a runway and have some fun with it :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How much money for a stage 5 upgrade?


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

Great results:flame::flame: I knew you will do it :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

TREG said:


> How much money for a stage 5 upgrade?


15k from std. 

Can anyone, using the data supplied, come to an estimate for the 1/4mile?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> Iain tells me they are exactly the same once re flashed.
> 
> As for me, am avoiding syvecs as long as I can hold out.


Adam at 2.65 0-60 and 5.56 0-100 you are 2.9 60-100 compared to my 3.0 and 6.6 so 3.6 60-100, exactly 20% better acceleration than a stage 4, discounting the 0-60 as grip limited. At 771 vs 608bhp that is 26.8% more power to weight so maybe there is still a bit more to come. Also i hit an 8.0 100-150 on one run, extraplolating your 20% minimum better acceleration would give 6.4 add to your 5.56 and you end up with 0-150 in 11.96 !!!


Awesome stuff you may even hit the 9s on a drag strip with that speed.

One question re your next steps what will you do to "improve spool"


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, fantastic results . Could have imagined a great 30-100 time but your 0-60 is amazing when most struggle to get under 3 even with 600hp

Have already been talking to Iain L about Stage 5 and like others have said, this has probable pushed me over the edge. Iain's gonna be busy


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Adam at 2.65 0-60 and 5.56 0-100 you are 2.9 60-100 compared to my 3.0 and 6.6 so 3.6 60-100, exactly 20% better acceleration than a stage 4, discounting the 0-60 as grip limited. At 771 vs 608bhp that is 26.8% more power to weight so maybe there is still a bit more to come. Also i hit an 8.0 100-150 on one run, extraplolating your 20% minimum better acceleration would give 6.4 add to your 5.56 and you end up with 0-150 in 11.96 !!!
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff you may even hit the 9s on a drag strip with that speed.
> ...


If I'd stopped accelerating at 100 I'd do a quarter in 11.3. I was impressed with that.

Re the spool and power thing, watch this space or my modification thread. You might want to call it stage 6 I guess. It's a good six weeks away but since I can't see a downside to improving turbo response, reducing the boost threshold but still increasing maximum power (should break 800) then other than the money it would be stupid not to.

However you look at it, the performance mods on my car are £15k. Anyone buying a GTR could spend the same £15k and have the same performance. That is astounding! If you look in Evo mag, there's very little that comes close, before you factor in that you can spend £50k inc the car to get there. The top Porsche 911 tuners achieve 800bhp, and achieve 3.1 in to 60 and 6.5 to 100. A lot can be attributed to the base car, but that doesn't detract from the raw figures.

I moved my car into my driveway last night and was very aware if its huge mass when looks at it. It's counterintuitive that a "hulk" (sorry) like that can accelerate so fast.

It's not the fastest by any stretch, not even close, but I've driven my daughter to school in it everyday since coming back from holiday. Not sure how many of the faster cars get used for those type of journeys.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tigerruss said:


> Wow, fantastic results . Could have imagined a great 30-100 time but your 0-60 is amazing when most struggle to get under 3 even with 600hp
> 
> Have already been talking to Iain L about Stage 5 and like others have said, this has probable pushed me over the edge. Iain's gonna be busy


Don't use too much of his time, I need more of it for my car!

Ludders, will look at the drag thing but I just don't think it's my scene. Maybe as a one off, but I'm more of a casual user at weekends who likes to know it's there, than a seasoned drag queen.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

What does "te 100 I'd do a quarter in 11.3. I was impressed with that." mean ?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Compared to other available options £15,000 for the whole package is a no brainer! Proven and reliable performance gain. Don't even need track tyres, race fuel or tame racing driver


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

@@ WOW


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MarcR35GTR said:


> What does "te 100 I'd do a quarter in 11.3. I was impressed with that." mean ?


I've edited my post so you can see what I meant.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Run went on to 118.00 in 234.53 metres taking 7.43 seconds.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done Adam. I can't actually imagine how fast this is. I nearly [email protected] myself when you launched your car in stage 4 tune. This will probably give me a seizure.


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

What fuel is this on?

Is it just standard super unleaded, Optimax type?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

V-power.

Litchfield stages are quoted on road fuel, so that's all I used. 771bhp.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

alex_123_fra said:


> Well done Adam. I can't actually imagine how fast this is. I nearly [email protected] myself when you launched your car in stage 4 tune. This will probably give me a seizure.


Well if that happens, I have friends who are doctors!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Run went on to 118.00 in 234.53 metres taking 7.43 seconds.


Sounds about right Switzer claim their P800 package gives 800hp and 700The P800 package does … 0-200km/h (124 mph) in 8.2 and 0-300 (186) in approximately 18.5 sec. A 1/4 Mile is done in less than ten seconds with proper tires and launch.

english horses clearly more powerful than the american ones !


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Sounds about right Switzer claim their P800 package gives 800hp and 700The P800 package does … 0-200km/h (124 mph) in 8.2 and 0-300 (186) in approximately 18.5 sec. A 1/4 Mile is done in less than ten seconds with proper tires and launch.
> 
> english horses clearly more powerful than the american ones !


You've hit the nail on the head of exactly what I wanted to prove! The P800 package is a standard US claimed 800 at the wheels, whereas my car has 624 at the wheels.

That is the like for like comparison. It's fairly clear that my car is producing the came kind of performance numbers as the P800, if anything I'm slightly quicker and yet by using their same power at the wheels measure, I am 176hp down!

So who has it right?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> The P800 package is a standard US claimed 800 at the wheels, whereas my car has 624 at the wheels.


Not quite true. The P800 is claimed 800 engine bhp, from about 700bhp @ the wheels.

It'd be nice to get some UK times for 60-130mph which the yanks seem to publish in large volumes. To me this a great measure of real world performance, since it's rare to do full-bore launches on the road.

That said mid 5s 0-100mph is amazing........


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

usa figures are spiked.

cars with my spec are doing 1200-1300 ish @wheels

yet i manage 1100 fly.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Guy said:


> Not quite true. The P800 is claimed 800 engine bhp, from about 700bhp @ the wheels.


You sure about that? I've never known a US tuner to ever quote power at the flywheel. Happy to be proven wrong but seems odd that Switzer would buck the US trend.


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> You sure about that? I've never known a US tuner to ever quote power at the flywheel. Happy to be proven wrong but seems odd that Switzer would buck the US trend.


700 ATW:

Switzer P800 Nissan GT-R: First Drive


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> You've hit the nail on the head of exactly what I wanted to prove! The P800 package is a standard US claimed 800 at the wheels, whereas my car has 624 at the wheels.
> 
> That is the like for like comparison. It's fairly clear that my car is producing the came kind of performance numbers as the P800, if anything I'm slightly quicker and yet by using their same power at the wheels measure, I am 176hp down!
> 
> So who has it right?


Adam, how do you know yours gives 624 at the wheels ? Is that a % adjustment from SRR Dyno ?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Dyno Dynamics rolling roads will give a print out at both wheel and flywheel figures. The rollers measure the at wheel figure then do a conversion on a number of factors, for a four wheel drive in shoot 44 mode it normally converts at about 21% loss from the flywheel


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

As Barry says - I have a printout of it making 623.1 at the wheels. 

Fair enough re the P800 package, but I'd like to know from MarcR35GTR is the numbers he quoted for the P800 were based on it running 93 octane where those power numbers arise, or from using E85 or race gas.


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

It's VERY common for US cars to use race gas, seems a lot more available over there, along with E85.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

These company's don't make different dyno's for different parts of the world, on the American supraforums I hear them call the dyno dynamics rolling road a heart breaker though, stick yours on a dynojet dyno and it may well make closer to 700 atw's 

Not that any of the above matters, the times you have done prove its making great power.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually Jamie, I know the dynojet to have a fudge factor in it that means the numbers it makes are meaningless. There's a history of it somewhere on the net that relates to the tuning scene at the time. Something to do with it not making what people wanted and so they inflated the output so people weren't disappointed and it remains in every evolution of the product.

Could be nonsense but when I originally read it the story was so well constructed, it had to be true!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> As Barry says - I have a printout of it making 623.1 at the wheels.
> 
> Fair enough re the P800 package, but I'd like to know from MarcR35GTR is the numbers he quoted for the P800 were based on it running 93 octane where those power numbers arise, or from using E85 or race gas.


Adam i am not sure, here is the link to the article a skimmed over Switzer R35 GTR P800 by Total Car Concept | Switzer Performance


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Adam i am not sure, here is the link to the article a skimmed over Switzer R35 GTR P800 by Total Car Concept | Switzer Performance


Looks to me like those performance figures are baed on 700 at the wheels or 800 at the flywheel running on normal 93 octane (that's 98 to us) pump gas.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Actually Jamie, I know the dynojet to have a fudge factor in it that means the numbers it makes are meaningless. There's a history of it somewhere on the net that relates to the tuning scene at the time. Something to do with it not making what people wanted and so they inflated the output so people weren't disappointed and it remains in every evolution of the product.
> 
> Could be nonsense but when I originally read it the story was so well constructed, it had to be true!



There was a difference in the correction factor between the SAE they use in America and the DIN readings we have, was very small though iirc, at a 1000bhp it was only something like 10bhp.

All dyno's read different though, even how tight yo strap it make a huge difference, ive gained 40bhp at SRR before by loosening the straps by one click.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

am not talking about SAE to DIN, am talking specifically about the dynojet fudge factor.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Dynos - arrghhhh, cue pages of debate.

Thats why VBox numbers matter, they are real. Run a 60-130mph through the gears and compare with other peoples packages. GTR gearbox even removes the driver skill element in the comparison.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Once again Iain does his magic what a geeza


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice result Adam, said you would enjoy a launch


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow that's an excellent result, well done mate, good job you have the superkit fitted, definitely work those monsters! ccx next?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thinking ccx would be nice but they are six numbers away from my pay grade I think.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Amazing - and to think you could buy 10 + of your cars for the price of a Veyron!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I could buy one for the cost of a service if it included a tyre change! Note Veyron tyres are replaced with age, not just wear.

Ok, slight exaggeration:

http://www.tyrepress.com/news/business_area/27/18526.html


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Mind you I wonder if anyone has been mad enough to tune up a Veyron??


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

vxrcymru said:


> Mind you I wonder if anyone has been mad enough to tune up a Veyron??


Think i re-call Mansory tune them towards 1200bhp


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

alloy said:


> Think i re-call Mansory tune them towards 1200bhp


Thats a mild tune for a Veyron, the super sport version is around that.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

vxrcymru said:


> Thats a mild tune for a Veyron, the super sport version is around that.


its 20% increase on the "base" veyron though.....


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Wow great times. As your talking about Veyron beating performance found this video online which shows you how fast a standard Veyron is and even how fast standard Porsche Turbo is.

The Two Second Club -- Veyron SS, Porsche Turbo S, Nissan GTR - YouTube


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's why the 2014 has reclaimed the mantle.

The 991 Turbo S is probably going to take it back with 2.6 seconds.

The GTR is always going to be on the back foot on the 0-sub 60 runs because of the weight of the engine over the wheels in the 911.

I think that's where the disadvantage ends. I don't know of many tuned 911s that can do even the numbers my lowly stage 5 is doing, never mind the likes of the sub 9 second nutcases.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Rolling races, tuned 911s are a very formidable car. They have better mid to top end than GTRs IME


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

alloy said:


> Rolling races, tuned 911s are a very formidable car. They have better mid to top end than GTRs IME


Lower mass, lower frontal area but higher drag coefficient.

Can see how once rolling despite porsche's cD rating, the gtr might fall back.

I wonder if the GTR is overly restricted by gearing.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> I don't know of many tuned 911s that can do even the numbers my lowly stage 5 is doing, never mind the likes of the sub 9 second nutcases.


The 911 Turbo S with pdk gearbox does 6.4sec 0-100mph as stock. 

Fluid and Fluent

Tuned ones would not need a lot of extra power to get down into the 5s, but the fact is that very few people have tuned the later turbos since there is a fear that the newer DFI engines and also the PDK twin-clutch gearbox are both not up to a massive amount of tuning - I guess time will tell.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I bet they are! Porsche know what they are doing.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Guy said:


> The 911 Turbo S with pdk gearbox does 6.4sec 0-100mph as stock.
> 
> Fluid and Fluent
> ...


Porsche claim 7.1s (to 99mph) for the UK model, which I'm sure can be bettered under the right circumstances; but probably more honest for the UK than 6.4s on a track in Nevada.
Impressive performance nonetheless and until Mizuno San considers shedding 100kg from the R35 then I think our friends from 'sausage-side' will always have the advantage
... Adam's LMS5 is pretty epic though in comparison at mid 5's to 100 for a GT-R +15k! Look forward to seeing you driving it at one of the events!

Protegimus


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Protegimus said:


> Porsche claim (to 99mph) for the UK model, which I'm sure can be bettered under the right circumstances; but probably more honest for the UK than 6.4s on a track in Nevada.
> Impressive performance nonetheless and until Mizuno San considers shedding 100kg from the R35 then I think our friends from 'sausage-side' will always have the advantage
> ... Adam's LMS5 is pretty epic though in comparison at mid 5's to 100 for a GT-R +15k! Look forward to seeing you driving it at one of the events!
> 
> Protegimus


Evo got 6.8 to 100mph. That will be a real performance bargain in a few years time!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Not quite the bargain that gtr+15k litchfield stage 5 is.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Not quite the bargain that gtr+15k litchfield stage 5 is.


True, but if 997 turbo's depreciate anything like the 996T, that might not always be the case!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

at £130k it's still a long way to fall!

Am also accounting for the fact that GTRs also depreciate.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

AnEvoGuy said:


> True, but if 997 turbo's depreciate anything like the 996T, that might not always be the case!


Eh? 996 Turbos can be had for £20k now and was about £100k new.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Eh? 996 Turbos can be had for £20k now and was about £100k new.


True, but they some are 12 years old now !


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> at £130k it's still a long way to fall!
> 
> Am also accounting for the fact that GTRs also depreciate.


997 Turbo S £130k new saw one the other 10,000 miles and on OPC forecourt for £80k...imagine how low the trade in was...ouch!


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> 997 Turbo S £130k new saw one the other 10,000 miles and on OPC forecourt for £80k...imagine how low the trade in was...ouch!


Imagine the additional drop once the 991 turbo is out!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

AnEvoGuy said:


> Imagine the additional drop once the 991 turbo is out!



Be a great buy once that hit has happened same with the GT2!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Be a great buy once that hit has happened same with the GT2!


Wouldnt swap the GTR for either car, excluding the cash value


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Wouldnt swap the GTR for either car, excluding the cash value


I would go back to a GT2 as much better track car just crazy depreciation from new


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

It is now 12 months since I had Iain do an engine out build on my MY11 . He was using his own car as a test bed at the time . Looking back through our correspondences it was planned to use Garratt turbos but in the end went with the new billet type . 1100 injectors, wrapped down pipes, full Akrapovic system , Forge intercooler, polished Forge intake system, twin pumps ,circlip upgrade, complete remap etc , Forge header tank , new catch tank and a bit more which I can't remember now .
8500 miles now . I have been back for a couple oil changes and remaps as Iain improved this on his own car in testing . Work commitments this year has not let me do many track days but on the road the car is just outstanding. All I can say is apart from needing a much bigger transcooler you cannot fault the performance . 
Iain work has been first class and the car faultless in 12 months . Not had it on a rolling road but must be similar to A's car .
BP
PS That invitation still holds David Y if you are in the West country


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Black Phantom said:


> It is now 12 months since I had Iain do an engine out build on my MY11 . He was using his own car as a test bed at the time . Looking back through our correspondences it was planned to use Garratt turbos but in the end went with the new billet type . 1100 injectors, wrapped down pipes, full Akrapovic system , Forge intercooler, polished Forge intake system, twin pumps ,circlip upgrade, complete remap etc , Forge header tank , new catch tank and a bit more which I can't remember now .
> 8500 miles now . I have been back for a couple oil changes and remaps as Iain improved this on his own car in testing . Work commitments this year has not let me do many track days but on the road the car is just outstanding. All I can say is apart from needing a much bigger transcooler you cannot fault the performance .
> Iain work has been first class and the car faultless in 12 months . Not had it on a rolling road but must be similar to A's car .
> BP
> PS That invitation still holds David Y if you are in the West country


Cheers! I hope to be experiencing that level of power (and more) in my own car shortly.
Are you free to go to Wilton House on the 30th November? See my photoshoot thread if you are.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks David , I will need to confirm closer to the time as it is a busy time at the moment but Wilton House is 2 hours from here easy .
Could you PM me with your number and we can talk about it . 
Regards BP .


----------

